# Protein in Urine



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted about 2 weeks ago because my hav charlie started to make in the house and the vet found that he had some phosphorus crystals in his urine. He was fine once on anti-biotics , but now that he's off the peeing started again. I took him back to the vet and she checked him for stones-which he does not have. I discussed putting him on a special food for dogs with crystals. She then told me that the last urinalysis showed he had a slightly elevated protein level in his urine and she wanted to rule out kidney issues before just switching his food and assuming that was the problem. Now I am worried. Why would a 1 1/2 year old dog have a potential kidney problem? Katie from Mop-top Havanese told me she had problems with crystals when her dogs were on Canidae, which he was on. Does anyone have experience with protein in their dogs urine? I am switching his food anyway, but might need to switch to a prescription food, so I am waiting for the test results which I will have tomorrow.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I think that a small amount of protein in the urine is normal, hopefully the results come back good and isn't a kidney problem. Sorry I can't be of assistance, keep us posted.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I'll let you know.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've never had a problem with high protein levels in my dogs but when my cat was tested and found to have high protein concentrations in his urine my Vet suggested switching him to an all canned or raw diet to help him to dilute his urine and keep crystals from forming.
High protein levels in cats (not sure about dogs) are usually caused by not drinking enough water and so a wet diet helps to make up for that. 
It's worked great for him...he's been problem free for several months now and his tests have come back normal. 
It may be worth checking into.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Great News about Charlie! The vet said all his bloodwork came back normal. She told me that the urinalysis showed absolutely no protein in the urine, but there were many more crystals and a little blood. Therefore, she is concluding that we simply need to change his food to one that will prevent stones. I am so relieved!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What food is Charlie on currently?


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

He is on Canidae and I have now heard that some dogs have gotten sick on it.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

You might look into Orijen as it promotes bladder health. We've been bladder stone free since the switch nearly 6 months ago.

*Q: URINARY HEALTH?** Does ORIJEN promote urinary health? *
*A:* Yes. Due to the high meat content and low magnesium content, ORIJEN is naturally acidic and helps promote a healthy bladder. 
ORIJEN foods have a pH of about 5.5, which is naturally mildly acidic and well suited to the maintenance of healthy bladder function in both cats and dogs.

www.orijen.ca


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. I am going to ask the vet about it. There was another food , Hills CD, that she wanted me to try initially and then possibly switch. Luckily, he has crystals that are formed from phosphorus so they should dissolve when he is on an appropriate food. I am just so releived that he didn't have a kidney problem!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

JCChaplin said:


> Thanks. I am going to ask the vet about it. *There was another food , Hills CD, that she wanted me to try initially and then possibly switch*. Luckily, he has crystals that are formed from phosphorus so they should dissolve when he is on an appropriate food. I am just so releived that he didn't have a kidney problem!


About science diet:
Many vets try to push Science Diet products but I've found much better choices in my local pet food store. 
If you look up science diet products on the web you can find out just how low quality the ingredients they use are. 
When my cat had a UTI my Vet initially wanted me to switch him to a science diet urinary health formula but after spending time talking to her about the difference in high quality foods (showing and explaining labels to her) she agreed that my choice was the better of the two options...Vets don't usually have very much training in Nutrition (other than being told to sell science diet) and so they push what they are familiar with.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester is on Royal Canin Urinary SO- prescription from the vet. He is doing well on it, although it does contain corn which makes him chew on his back leg. But I would much rather have a not-very-hairy back leg than urine crystals/stones! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah! So glad to hear that Charlie doesn't have a kidney problem, you must be so relieved. Good luck and let us know how he does on his new food.


----------



## vipbrj (Apr 13, 2009)

humans can test positive for proteins in their urine if they are somewhat dehydrated... could it be the same for doggies?


----------

